# Men's U23 World Championship



## Spartak (31 Jan 2016)

View: http://youtu.be/87Ug6wHsf-A


Fantastic final 2 laps - well worth watching !!


----------



## screenman (31 Jan 2016)

Heart went out for the guy who thought he had won it on the bell lap.


----------



## Spartak (31 Jan 2016)

He did well to recover & get silver !


----------

